#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  ASNT AND AWS Handbooks

## Manuwell

Hi people,
Someone knows were I can download free ASNT and AWS handbooks?


Thanks.See More: ASNT AND AWS Handbooks

----------


## baibur

try searching *[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]* u will get more
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## baibur

AWS (American Welding Society) Specifications and Standards 
by American Welding Society by American Welding Society 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## baibur

ASNT - RT (Radiographic Testing) Course - Level II 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASNT - UT (Ultrasonic Testing) Course - Level II
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASNT - MT (Magnetic-powder Testing) Course - Level II 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## alwaw911

Great posts...THX a lot baibur!!!
Keep sharing man. 

Regards.

----------


## Manuwell

Fantastic!!!
Thanks for your Help Baibur...

----------


## jeetxxp

*Thanks alot Friend for this Nice Sharing

Jeetxxp*

----------


## mnthiraviam

Hi there...

Anybody having *asnt ndt handbooks*??

Pls share links

thanks

----------


## shankargee

thanq

----------


## sangeen

Thank you baibur.

----------


## rkgupta

> ASNT - RT (Radiographic Testing) Course - Level II 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...



Dear,
can you upload UT an MT again link is not working
thanks

----------


## boerghaens

.....@ baibur   ====> Please re-upload again link not working.........


Thanx

----------


## Inspector.Soldadura

yeah, up again plizzz!

See More: ASNT AND AWS Handbooks

----------


## Nabilia

A S N T Basic 3 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

A S N T MT 3
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

A S N T PT 3
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

A S N T RT 3
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

A S N T UT 3
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

ASNT Level II Study Guide - Liquid Penetrant Testing Method 1997.pdf	  19.1 MB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASNT Level II Study Guide - Magnetic Particle Testing Method 2nd Ed. May 2003.pdf	  3.46 MB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASNT Level II Study Guide - Ultrasonic Testing Method 2nd Ed. October 2002.pdf	  4.22 MB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## shankargee

thanq very much

----------


## knowme73

Thanks. This Forum is  a trunkload of information.

----------


## Nabilia

al-uswah ASNT RT Level 2 In-House Training
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Leonardo Pisani

Hey brothers,

I need the book ASNT Level II Study Guide: Ultrasonic Testing Method, Second Edition

Help me!

----------


## ahmmush

Can you please upload the files again. or email them to ahmmush@hotmail.com. Thanks.

----------


## Catweazle

Hi, all the links are dead, can they be re-upped please?

----------


## nanda

Dear ALL,

Anybody having ASNT  ndt handbooks?

I  am  india,  I tried  many  sources  ,  but.....  not  available. I  am  preparing  for   Level-III    exam @  7  th  May-2012.

Pl,  share  the  link....

Regards,

Nandagopal.K

----------


## amitrajmane

Dear Nabilia,

Please upload the link again.

Thanks in Advance,

Amit

----------


## nanda

Please if any body has the handbooks...
HESE ARE THE BOOKS I NEED. total 5

1. NDT Handbook: Volume 2, Liquid Penetrant Tests, Tracy, Noel (tech ed.) and Moore, Patrick (ed.), American Society for Nondestructive Testing, Metals Park, OH..

2. NDT Handbook: Volume 3, Radiography and Radiation Testing, Bryant, Lawrence E. (tech. ed.) and McIntire, Paul (ed.), American Society for Nondestructive Testing, Columbus, OH.

3. NDT Handbook: Volume 6, Magnetic Particle Testing, Schmidt, J. Thomas (tech. ed.), Skeie, Kermit (tech. ed.), and McIntire, Paul (ed.), American Society for Nondestructive Testing, Columbus, OH

4. NDT Handbook: Volume 7, Ultrasonic Testing, Birks, Albert S. (tech. ed.), Green, Robert E. Jr. (tech. ed.), and McIntire, Paul (ed.), American Society for Nondestructive Testing, Columbus, OH

5. NDT Handbook: Volume 10, NDT Overview, Ness, Stanley (tech. ed.), Sherlock, Charles N. (tech. ed.), Moore, Patrick O.(ed.), and McIntire, Paul (ed.), American Society for Nondestructive Testing, Columbus, OH

----------


## knvchaitanya

Please upload ASNT Classroom training books of all NDT methods and the following ASNT ndt handbooks

a. NDT Handbook: Volume 6, Magnetic Particle Testing, Schmidt, J. Thomas (tech. ed.), Skeie, Kermit (tech. ed.), and McIntire, Paul (ed.), American Society for Nondestructive Testing, Columbus, OH

b. NDT Handbook: Volume 7, Ultrasonic Testing, Birks, Albert S. (tech. ed.), Green, Robert E. Jr. (tech. ed.), and McIntire, Paul (ed.), American Society for Nondestructive Testing, Columbus, OH



c. NDT Handbook: Volume 10, NDT Overview, Ness, Stanley (tech. ed.), Sherlock, Charles N. (tech. ed.), Moore, Patrick O.(ed.), and McIntire, Paul (ed.), American Society for Nondestructive Testing, Columbus, OHSee More: ASNT AND AWS Handbooks

----------


## knvchaitanya

Please upload ASNT Classroom training books of all NDT methods and the following ASNT ndt handbooks

a. NDT Handbook: Volume 6, Magnetic Particle Testing, Schmidt, J. Thomas (tech. ed.), Skeie, Kermit (tech. ed.), and McIntire, Paul (ed.), American Society for Nondestructive Testing, Columbus, OH

b. NDT Handbook: Volume 7, Ultrasonic Testing, Birks, Albert S. (tech. ed.), Green, Robert E. Jr. (tech. ed.), and McIntire, Paul (ed.), American Society for Nondestructive Testing, Columbus, OH

c. NDT Handbook: Volume 10, NDT Overview, Ness, Stanley (tech. ed.), Sherlock, Charles N. (tech. ed.), Moore, Patrick O.(ed.), and McIntire, Paul (ed.), American Society for Nondestructive Testing, Columbus, OH

----------


## werdaf

please reupload all links dead

----------


## minhky032003

Plz upload it again. link was dead

----------


## werdaf

reupload please. thank you

----------


## Rads53

Thanks very useful

----------


## raval

hi guys,  need Nondestructive Testing Handbook, Third Edition: Volume 10, Overview, pl share

----------


## erdincbal2004

Hello Friends,

Does anyone have MT Handbook?
Please share if you have.

Thanks a lot,

----------


## nithi

dear up loader kindly upload new link . the current links are dead i need it yar.......

----------


## nithi

Dear admin or up loader please kindly upload new links ,the current links are dead . i need its urgent brother pls help me !!

----------


## apuy10pn

> ASNT - RT (Radiographic Testing) Course - Level II 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...



Hi Baibur,

Would you please re upload in the other server, I can't access the server.
Thanks for your kindness.

----------


## zapata

Please , you can to update this document , the link is not working.
thanks in advance

----------


## zapata

> al-uswah ASNT RT Level 2 In-House Training
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Dear Nabilia
Please   update , the link is not working


thanks in advanceSee More: ASNT AND AWS Handbooks

----------


## sarathy2003

Thank you so much Nabilia

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

please re-upload link.

----------


## Mechen

Hollow! 
My dear sir:
   Would you share again about ASNT RT/UT/PT and MT Course - Level II. I need it. Please

----------


## Mechen

I miss download time* could you reload again or sent "ASNT RT/MT/UT Course" to me by mechen002991@gmail.com. Thank at advance.

----------


## sahsa741

please share

----------

